# What do you guys think about this?



## toofpaste (Jul 18, 2008)

I've got dreamweaver cs3...but out of all the adobe programs I have thats the least I know about...although I catch on quick to the Adobe interface. But anyways...Since I'm too lazy..I'm looking at this website provider.

http://www.foliolink.com/accounttypes.asp


Here are some examples...I really like them.

http://christopherwilsonphotography.com/Artist.asp?ArtistID=7931&Akey=MNEGM7X3

http://joseftornick.com/Artist.asp?ArtistID=8924&Akey=CDSWC4N8


----------

